# grainy type poop? and slime



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

okay so when i had lulu out to play today i noticed that when she pooped it was a little mushy and it almost look kind of grainy? then right before i put her back she had kind of a clear slimy gel type stuff after she pooped. what could this indicate? i did just start to add wellness to her food as i am trying sitch her over to it. could that be the cause of this? and also the poop in her cage is always normal. it was just today when i had her out running around. Thanks,

oh and also she is about 11 weeks old,


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

Same thing happened to vex, As much as he likes wellness and refuses to eat his other foods it makes his poop grainy and smelly. The slime is from a upset stomach from switching foods, but some hedgehogs cannot fully digest wellness and it seems to leave grainy poop. Vex has gotten better with this over time, and now i very rarely find a grainy poop. The vet also did a stool sample and nothing was wrong.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks for your reply. i didint know that wellness was hard to digest. thats interesting..


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

it depends on the hedgie. Some have no reaction to it, but some have grainy smelly poop (like my vex).

I personally am trying to swap my wellness with something else, but all the samples i have brought home vex won't touch. I always provide him a variety but he will eat 30-40 pieces of wellness a night, 1 piece of Natural Balance and 9 pieces of Chicken soup. He usually eats 40-50 kibble a night. I believe he eats one piece of natural balance a night just to anoint.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Pepper always has grainy poop, and yes it's extra stinky and hard to clean up because of the graininess :lol: one night he was running on his wheel and he pooped and obviously ran in it and it stunk up my whole room, i could hardly sleep!

He's on Wellness Indoor Health and he seems to love it but I should add another food to the mix. I also didn't know it was hard to digest, but I guess that would definitely explain the graininess. Any suggestions on a good food that would complement Wellness?


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

I find that if i reduce the amount of wellness in the mix he will get better poops, so it is definatly the wellness, and i am going to remove it completely when this bag is done, or maybe only include it as a treat.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Huh, that's interesting. I've never had a problem with Wellness in that sense at all. Mine's diet mostly consist of Wellness, and I recently added Natural Balance. His poop has always been "normal".


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

it all depend on the hedgehog. Some react poorly to it while others react very well to it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've heard of numerous problems with Wellness being too rich for some hedgehogs, babies in particular. I tried it a couple of years ago but only a couple would even try it so I have no clue how their tummies would have reacted.


----------

